

Startups stack exchange - rtcoms
http://startups.stackexchange.com/

======
adrianhoward
Hmmm. Interesting. Wonder if it will survive. The old one didn't
[http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/214315/what-
happened...](http://meta.stackexchange.com/questions/214315/what-happened-to-
startups-se)

The old one did get rebooted as
[http://www.brightjourney.com/](http://www.brightjourney.com/) \- but since
they never clarified their content licensing
[http://www.brightjourney.com/q/licence-user-generated-
conten...](http://www.brightjourney.com/q/licence-user-generated-content-
bright-journey) I never tracked it.

